
Ask HN: What do you expect from a lead generation company other than lead? - dekhna
For your B2B startup, lead generation tactics like in-person events, webinars or case studies are very effective. So what do you think that a B2B lead generation service should offer other than lead that can add value to your business. For example an info-graphic, Online Presentation or blog article.
======
dekhna
I better post this on Reddit! No reply yet

------
sharemywin
do you currently have a lead gen business?

~~~
dekhna
I am planning to start the same business.

~~~
sharemywin
I saw an interesting article about finding people on linked in that recently
changed jobs as good prospects for contacting regarding sales opportunities.

